# Wiring issues



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Where you have several terminal joiners do you simply splice the wires together )the positive to positive and the negative to negative0 and then connect to the power source. Also does that substitute for a feeder track or do you still need a feeder track . My layout has both terminal joiners and feeder tracks in the design. I am unsure how this all works . Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All you do is use a wire on each rail for a loop. I fht eloop is large and the engine slows on the other side then you supply more power to it by running another repair of wires. The path of least resistance wins everytime.

To get fancy you can control sections of track by isolating them from each other and feeding each section individually and use a toggle to turn off a section.


----------

